# Eclipse Galileo 3.5.0 - Endlosschleife bei Update



## pocketom (8. Jul 2009)

Galileo scheint wohl einen Bug beim Updater zu haben, bzw. es tritt wohl dann auf wenn die automatisch eingestellte Updatesite down ist:

Wenn ich ein neues Plugin per UpdateSite installiere über Install New Software / Add / Location dann verfängt es sich in irgendeinem eclipse.pde.core Download (der wohl gerade nicht verfügbar ist). Ebenso beim Uninstall von Plugins blockt diese Update, man kann irgendwie garnichts mehr installieren/deinstallieren:






Dabei will er leider immer automatisch zuerst das Eclipse jar ziehen und sowas wie einen TimeOut oder MaxRetryCount kennt das Ding anscheinend nicht... :-( Total doof, zwingt einem dieses Update auf obwohl mans garnicht ausgewählt hat. Kann man das irgendwo deaktivieren oder sonst irgendwie unterbinden?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jul 2009)

Was du installieren möchtest hat wohl eine Abhängigkeit auf diese Version des Eclipse PlugIns. P2 kann das Feature nicht installieren solange die Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt sind.


----------



## pocketom (13. Jul 2009)

Nach einem -clear start hat es sich wohl erledigt...


----------

